
.NET Core nightlies available for all Windows architectures, including ARM64 - my123
http://woafre.azurewebsites.net/universalnetcore
======
NonEUCitizen
ARM64 probably for this qualcomm SoC:

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/7/13866936/microsoft-
windows...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/7/13866936/microsoft-
windows-10-arm-desktop-apps-support-qualcomm)

~~~
my123
Not only that, but yes ;)

